# 76830 vs 76856



## samyjm13 (Dec 20, 2015)

I have been researching the description difference between the 76830 and 76856. From what I am reading, both are required the same elements for a complete u/s. If I am incorrect, could someone enlighten me.  

Thanks so much!

Jeanne


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 20, 2015)

76830 Is Transvaginal which means ultrasound probe is inserted into the vagina 

76856 is Non Ob Pelvic ultrasound which is done externally


----------



## samyjm13 (Dec 22, 2015)

LOL...thank you but I did know the one was a TV and one was a TA. What I am requiring about is what each of these u/s need to in the description to be complete. Are they both looking at the same elements or can the provider see more in the TV than the TA.  I am going into a meeting and I need to explain what the difference is with these two u/s other than one is TV and one is done externally.

J


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 22, 2015)

Whew i was worried there. It may be shocking but since i passed my CPC last month I've been in instances where as a limited experience coder, had to explain to someone in the coding compliance department of a major hospital on some obvious coding concepts someone in that position would know (sometimes i think they are trying to trick us into paying things).

OK sorry back on topic, i recently got access to one of those plain english definition of codes and it does seem to be similar except, TV requires an empty bladder so you cant see all the same structures but you can get better angles on others.

Here's some information i found describing what is considered a complete vs a limited US. I believe the definitions are in the CPT book as well.
https://www.auanet.org/resources/billing-for-ultrasound.cfm


----------



## samyjm13 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you!!!


----------



## alina0224@yahoo.com (Jun 9, 2016)

i am concerned if i billed correctly 76856-51 and 76830-59 on the same claim without E/M code. Can anyone give advice? thank you.


----------

